

Unforgivable medical errors - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2010/01/unforgivable_medical_errors.php

======
somecanuck
The NY Times article in question is
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/health/24radiation.html?pa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/health/24radiation.html?pagewanted=all)
(one page).

I happen to _cough_ know people that work with the same software suite
described in the article. They encounter errors daily that are unexplainable
by IT and by the company itself. Scary stuff.

~~~
Feynman
Agreed. The NY Times Article is just plain scary.

------
tokenadult
The comments to the submitted article include a detailed discussion of design
issues for software used in medical treatment. From those comments are links
to many classic articles on software design.

